# Suggestions



## tyfats (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm getting a brand new 55 gallon tank today for $50 off CraigList. I'm working on getting it ready for my first P I am going to purchase from AquaScape. I've been doing research a lot lately just so I know what I'm getting into and I'm more than ready and excited.

For a 55 gallon setup what would your equipment recommendations be? I want pretty good filters etc. But I don't have the money to buy top of the line everything so I'm just looking for some reliable brands to look at. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I used a Reena XP3 canisters on my 55 gal tanks and they worked out great! You can use Petsmarts price match and get them for way cheaper than the in store cost, or order online and get free shipping.

Have always used Visitherm Stealth heaters, but those were discontinued some time ago.

A Maxijet 1200 in each tank.

And lighting was a fixture I put together myself on the cheap.


----------



## tyfats (May 27, 2011)

Sounds good I will check out the Reena XP3. And when you say canisters you used multiple or just one? And as for the Maxijet 1200 I have read lots of mixed reviews. For lighting I want to get blue/white LEDS I know P's don't like much light and I plant on having fake plants so no need.

Is a canister and a filter the only thing you recommend?

As for medium I'm going to use a dark stone that passes the vinegar fizz test / and is also aquarium safe. I know a darker gravel is better. I want try and give it the best home I can, some much like its natural habitat.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I used one canister per 55 gallon tank, when I had 4 tanks setup in my old place. The new maxijets are completely revamped compared to the old ones.... For the money they are hard to beat. I think they just added "pro" to the name

As for the substrate and lighting, thats totally up to you... I have seen anything from neon pink to white sand, really just comes down to personal preference.


----------

